# What is wrong with ALL Free & Clear



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I just bought a big thing of All F&C to wash my baby's clothes in...and I ran out of my regular detergent. I'm tempted to use it on diapers but I'm afraid to because of all the warnings I've read. Has anyone used it on diapers? What really happens to them? Does it not get them clean?

Thanks!


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

What is actually in detergents is considered proprietary information by the companies that make them. They keep their formulas very secret. So we can only guess why some brands cause problems for some people.
Some people say they've heard from inside sources that it contains oils that aren't present in other formulas. I know from an inside source from P&G that animal fats are used in creating both the free and regular formulas.
All Free and Clear is a synthetic detergent that probably is low in enzymes, because it is formulated for sensitive skin, and enzymes are a huge cause of problems for people. Enzymes also help to get your laundry cleaner, though.
Many people have used All free and clear without problems. The main problems that some encounter are repelling micro fleece in their pocket diapers and AIO's. Some experience poorer cleaning results (maybe lack of enzymes? I'm just guessing). You might not have either of these complaints, though. I have had those same complaints from regular formulas, so to me, it's just another detergent, like many others, that doesn't work well for some in particular water chemistries.
If you don't have pocet diapers or AIO's lined in micro, I wouldn't worry about it at all. The worse that could happen is that it might not clean your dipaers as well as some other brand you've tried.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, I do use almost all pocket diapers (HHs and FBs and fleece liners in the CPFS)...so I guess I'll just use the F&C for my clothes/baby clothes and get something else for the diapers.

Thanks!


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

I use FBs and I use All Free & Clear. I've never had any problems with cleanliness. And it's less allergenic than the Tide that is free of dyes and perfumes.


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I"ll use it on the pocket diapers when I'm in a bind and just be careful to not too much in. N Ormally however I use sun liquid (cheap stuff) b/c I've heard of buildup issues which can cause the "stink" as well as repellancy.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought tereson suggested All Free & Clear for use with FB.

I bought some last week for that reason. Only used it on two washes so I dont see any problems yet LOL (and my stash is like 95% pockets!)


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

I love All Free & Clear - it's all we use on clothing & diapers.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Aherne_
*







I thought tereson suggested All Free & Clear for use with FB.

I bought some last week for that reason. Only used it on two washes so I dont see any problems yet LOL (and my stash is like 95% pockets!)*
I believe if you do a search for that thread what she said was that they only one they had a problem with was All F&C and that she uses Purex F&C (but that might just be my "mommy brain" at work!)


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

OK _ we were both off! I found the thread:

Quote:

_Originally posted by tereson_
*All Free and Clear was the only one I ever found a problem with because of the wax it has in it. Wax actually built up around the cap after a while.

But I use Cheer Free religiously on the Fuzzi BUnz and they work just fine. When I can afford Allens Naturally I use that but otherwise we use Cheer Free. Affordable and available at Walmart.

Tereson*


----------



## teresond (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't know what differes from All Free and Clear to the rest of them but you know when you are using your "drip free HA" liquid detergents and as you near the end you see the drippings from when you put the cap back on? Well, All did not have that. It was like....candle wax looking that had dripped. But Cheer, Tide and some others I did not experience that with.

I tried the ALL Free and Clear not long ago again and started experiencing some "not so dry" FB but I think there is more to it than just detergent. I think water type has something to do with it too. It is all still a mystery to me. I can only go by what I have experienced myself and from feedback from numerous consumers.

Tereson


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Aherne cant read!!

Thanks for clearing that up. I'll start using that big bottle on regular clothing! I want my diapers to work!!!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks ladies! I just have to say that I've learned a TON about detergent since I started diapering my baby!


----------



## got_mama_milk? (May 31, 2003)

I use AF&C on my dipes (switched from Tide Clear for $ reasons) and I haven't had a single issue. My dipes do smell funny sometimes, but I cleared that up by hanging them to dry instead of putting them in the dryer.

I only use about 2Tbsp per load of dipes, I double wash and rinse (so I don't have to soak) and I use vinegar in every load.

HTH


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm here to hijack this thread









I've been using all free + clear on my diapers and I just recently started having problems with the occasional leaky FB. Should I strip all the diapers with Calgon then switch detergents? Will that "save" my diapes?

Does Cheer Free work well on all diapers? I hate doing sperate loads of laundry for different kinds of diapers. I would prefer one detergent that works well on all diapers.

Please save my diapers mamas! :LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think you have to strip them with a soak in hot water and oxyclean (or oxypower or whatever). If you go to the MOE website, I believe they have instructions.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Funny. Here's an example of why it's not always cut and dry.
I have some Cheer Free and decided to try it on my last diaper load. My HH and FB pocket diapers that were not even beading water at all are now beading when I put water on them. So you really have to test whatever detergent you decide on in your own water an routine to know. I don't know if this will affect my pockets long term or not, or even cause leaking, but considering they weren't even beading water before and are now, I'm not sure I'd want to keep using it.


----------



## des (Jun 5, 2003)

I usually use All F&C on our clothing, but tried it once or twice with the diapers and wound up with stinky, stinky diapers. I rinsed and re-rinsed, but it was awful.

Went back to a powder detergent (I think we're using Surf? I can't honestly remember, LOL) and it works great... the diapers come out smelling like.... nothing! Which is exactly what I want, LOL.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Just a warning, I've been using Tide Free and I've got a buildup problem with my fleece, so it must have oils in it, too. We do have somewhat hard water here (soap scum on shower, etc.), but still, I had not expected it to happen. And it seems to be impossible to get rid of -- tried all the suggestions for stripping, and they have not helped. Yikes!


----------

